# Fans air flow?



## AJoel (Feb 18, 2009)

I am installing new fans for my cabinet since the processor was getting heated up due to summer here. 
What should be the direction of Air floe for the fans?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

side and front always intake

rear and top always exhaust


----------



## AJoel (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks!!

Wait!! 
How do you position the fan for intake or exhaust?
Since you can connect it from both sides?
I totally forgot how it was positioned


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

The fan should be marked as to which direction it will blow. I would personally not install a side fan as it will create dead spots if you have a front case fan.


----------



## AJoel (Feb 18, 2009)

I dont have a front case fan since my case is old. It can hold only a side and back fan.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

If you look at the picture you posted you will notice that the blades will blow the air to the rear.


----------

